# TV Philips modelo 43PFT5302/12 se apaga solo al cambiar de canal



## voadil23 (Ago 20, 2019)

Hola tengo un Televisor FullHD Led  de marca Philips modelo  43PFT5302/12 con el siguiente problema el tv enciende bien al principio sino cambias de canal con el mando distancia se mantiene bien ahora cuando vas cambiando de canal haciendo zaping entre canales con el mando el tv se apaga solo   manteniendo la luz de standby en rojo fija con los botones  que trae el televisor funciona perfecto no se apaga.Espero si podeis echarme una mano a localizar esta averia.Un Saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 20, 2019)

Evidentemente se está accionando casi solo el botón de On-Off , a reparar o cambiar el control remoto.


----------



## Hyres (Ago 20, 2019)

Si el televisor es un smart tv, podés bajarte la app para controlarlo desde smartphone y ver si todo funciona bien.


----------



## voadil23 (Ago 20, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Evidentemente se está accionando casi solo el botón de On-Off , a reparar o cambiar el control remoto.


Hola Compañero gracias por contestar que es lo que hay que reparar el control remoto del televisor no entiendo bien lo que me quieres decir....


Hyres dijo:


> Si el televisor es un smart tv, podés bajarte la app para controlarlo desde smartphone y ver si todo funciona bien.


Hola Hyres si el Tv es un Smart me pides que por medio del movil y una aplicacion compruebe si el receptor del televisor funciona bien por medio de la App para saber si es el mando del control remoto a distancia esta fallando?Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 20, 2019)

voadil23 dijo:


> que es lo que hay que reparar el control remoto del televisor


 
Si.


----------



## voadil23 (Ago 20, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si.


Hola DosMetros te refieres al mando a distancia del televisor para cambiar de canal o el receptor infrarrojo del propio receptor del Televisor?


----------



## Hyres (Ago 20, 2019)

Hola. La app que te recomiendo es para ver que todo funcione correctamente. Los comandos se envían al tv vía wifi o red doméstica, solo fijate que el tv y el celular con la app estén conectados a la misma red. La app de mi tv philips se llama "MyRemote", es algo vieja, hay una app nueva en play store.

Aún así lo más probable es que tu "mando a distancia" sea el que está dañado. Si fuese mi tv y estuviese fuera de garantía, desarmaría el mando a distancia y lo limpiaría con alcohol isopropílico. ha, una pregunta obvia, las pilas del control están bien?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 21, 2019)

Yo primero los lavo con agua y detergente líquido, usando una brocha.
Después de un secado con aire caliente, limpio los contactos con alcohol isopropílico.


----------



## voadil23 (Ago 21, 2019)

Hyres dijo:


> Hola. La app que te recomiendo es para ver que todo funcione correctamente. Los comandos se envían al tv vía wifi o red doméstica, solo fijate que el tv y el celular con la app estén conectados a la misma red. La app de mi tv philips se llama "MyRemote", es algo vieja, hay una app nueva en play store.
> 
> Aún así lo más probable es que tu "mando a distancia" sea el que está dañado. Si fuese mi tv y estuviese fuera de garantía, desarmaría el mando a distancia y lo limpiaría con alcohol isopropílico. ha, una pregunta obvia, las pilas del control están bien?





D@rkbytes dijo:


> Yo primero los lavo con agua y detergente líquido, usando una brocha.
> Después de un secado con aire caliente, limpio los contactos con alcohol isopropílico.


Hola  gracias por vuestros comentarios consejos se agradece mucho  hare pruebas con lo que me comentas sobre el mando y la aplicacion en el play store para descartar el televisor tiene 5 años  ya no esta en garantia  puedo hacer pruebas con el por eso no hay problema.
Sobre la limpieza del mando a distancia lo abrire  y mirare si veo algo raro lo que no se donde conseguir el alcohol isopropílico  porque el alcohol normal el etilico tiene agua  ire comentando avances  gracias por vuestras repuestas que son de gran valor.Un Saludo
Un dato que me falto decir en el post es que no solo se apaga quedando la luz en rojo del standby al cambiar de canal porque sino cambias de canal no se apaga se mantiene bien el canal que se ve tambien aparte de apagarse se reinicia cuando cambias de canal solo cuando lo haces con el mando a distancia.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 21, 2019)

Buenas, lo primero, utiliza comas porque es bastante complicado a veces comprender las frases.

Si sólo te hace el fallo con el mando, tiene todas las papeletas de ser el mando.
La limpieza de los mandos siempre me ha funcionado con agua, jabón (friegaplatos) y brocha. Una vez limpio y aclarado con agua secar varias horas al sol o con secador de mano, insistiendo sobre los circuitos integrados, por si mantienen liquido bajo su cuerpo y entre patillas.

El alcohol isopropilico se consigue en tiendas de electrónica o farmacias, en esta ultima puede que te pongan pegas por ser utilizado para fines bélicos  
Sobre todo lo que se encuentra en los mandos es grasa, a veces sólo sobre los contactos de los pulsadores.

Saludos.


----------



## voadil23 (Ago 21, 2019)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buenas, lo primero, utiliza comas porque es bastante complicado a veces comprender las frases.
> 
> Si sólo te hace el fallo con el mando, tiene todas las papeletas de ser el mando.
> La limpieza de los mandos siempre me ha funcionado con agua, jabón (friegaplatos) y brocha. Una vez limpio y aclarado con agua secar varias horas al sol o con secador de mano, insistiendo sobre los circuitos integrados, por si mantienen liquido bajo su cuerpo y entre patillas.
> ...


Vale. De acuerdo ya comento impresiones.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 21, 2019)

voadil23 dijo:


> Hola DosMetros te refieres al mando a distancia del televisor para cambiar de canal o el receptor infrarrojo del propio receptor del Televisor?


 
Si si , ese mismo.


----------



## voadil23 (Ago 21, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si si , ese mismo.


Vale Ok.Gracias


----------



## voadil23 (Ago 22, 2019)

Buenas noches .He cogido el mando  lo he desarmado y lavado la goma con brocha y Jabon .
Luego lo he secado bien y limpiado con alcohol los contactos ,lo he montado de nuevo  y al probarlo los canales los cambia uno tras de otro hasta
que cuando le parece al seguir cambiando se queda la luz roja stanby de repente.
Luego  le vuelvo a dar enciende  el logotipo de Philips y se queda en el canal donde se habia apagado.
La verdad pense que ya estaba  solucionado pero sigo con el mismo problema de antes....
Es curioso  porque con los botones del TV sin usar el mando a distancia funciona bien..


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 22, 2019)

Consigue un control remoto prestado con algún amigo o vecino.
Si hace lo mismo, realiza una restauración de fábrica o actualización de software.


----------



## voadil23 (Ago 22, 2019)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Consigue un control remoto prestado con algún amigo o vecino.
> Si hace lo mismo, realiza una restauración de fábrica o actualización de software.


Lo unico es consequir un mando universal y probar a ver si lo sique haciendo como me has dicho.
Lo de actualizar el software  compañero cuando busco en el menu del TV donde pone Actualizar
me pone que no hay actualizaciones disponibles o que ya esta actualizado.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 22, 2019)

Las actualizaciones te las bajas de la página de Philips y las metes en una memoria usb.
Lo he mirado y vienen las instrucciones para instalarlas.
Te dejo el enlace.


----------



## Hyres (Ago 22, 2019)

voadil23 dijo:


> Lo unico es consequir un mando universal y probar a ver si lo sique haciendo como me has dicho.
> Lo de actualizar el software  compañero cuando busco en el menu del TV donde pone Actualizar
> me pone que no hay actualizaciones disponibles o que ya esta actualizado.



Mi televisor jamás encontró una actualización, pero en la página web yo encontré varias


----------



## voadil23 (Ago 23, 2019)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Las actualizaciones te las bajas de la página de Philips y las metes en una memoria usb.
> Lo he mirado y vienen las instrucciones para instalarlas.
> Te dejo el enlace.



Hola, seguiré con los pasos que me indicáis a ver si ya se soluciona .
Agradezco vuestros comentarios son de gran ayuda,.


----------



## voadil23 (Oct 3, 2019)

Hola perdonad la tardanza pero no podido conectarme porque se me averio el pc,no podido arreglarlo hasta ahora.
He actualizado el  software del televisor incluso he puesto el televisor ha estado de fabrica ,con el mando a distancia me sigue haciendo lo mismo cuando cambio de canal y cuando menos te lo esperas se apaga quedando la luz toja del standby.
Ya no se lo que hacer.Saludos.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 3, 2019)

Solo queda conseguir otro control remoto aunque sea un universal.
Si con otro control no responde y ya se actualizó el firmware, tendrás que cambiar la tarjeta principal del TV.


----------



## voadil23 (Oct 3, 2019)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Solo queda conseguir otro control remoto aunque sea un universal.
> Si con otro control no responde y ya se actualizó el firmware, tendrás que cambiar la tarjeta principal del TV.


Hola D@rkbytes probare con un mando universal aver que pasa ,me parece que en casa creo recordar que tengo uno .
Aver si consigo los codigos,Ya te comento Gracias.


----------



## voadil23 (Oct 4, 2019)

Hola pues al final ya he localizado el problema al final era el mando a distancia del TV.
He probado con un mando universal y no da fallos ,incluso con una aplicacion del movil y tampoco me da problemas.
Ahora si es el mando original de Philips se podra reparar solo falla el boton de subir y bajar canales cuando se queda en stanby..Gracias.


----------

